# Romany: Romany in Serbia



## dihydrogen monoxide

I would like to know what Romany is closest to Romany spoken in Serbia? I know the language has many varieties and it's been classified in many groups.
And I gather that someone who'd speek Romany from Spain would not understand Romany of Serbia. So which Romany would be most mutually intelligible with that Romany of Serbia?


----------



## DarkChild

Obviously, the ones spoken in the neighboring countries would be the closest.


----------



## dihydrogen monoxide

Well, in Slovenia where Romany is spoken the one from the North-East and the one from the South wouldn't understand each other. But the one from the South could understand Serbian Romany, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## SofiaB

Romanes is often divided into four main groups Tchurara,Kalderasha and Lovara originally nomadic, and Sinti the first to lead a settled lifestyle. They all share some mutual intelligibility. What happens is some communities have mixed Romanes with local languages so what they speak is not the true language. So the Romany who speak a mostly Romanes version of the languge can be understood by others who speak the same in various countries no matter how far apart.


----------

